

Why the Future of Work is "Smart Work" - KenjiCrosland
http://blog.evenues.com/post/2013/03/19/Smart-Work-Spaces.aspx

======
jerich
I really like the idea of this type of physical office layout. I noticed the
Mozilla office picture at the bottom of this post the other day: (
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5393864> ), and it really stuck with me.
I forgot what the article was about, but kept it open in a tab for a couple
days to keep looking back at that picture.

It really seems perfect for everyone working on laptops, but I think most
people are more effective with an additional screen. Ideally, I would want
some sort of docking station or at least a big monitor on an arm at each
booth/table.

I guess the other downside is that it promotes very poor ergonomics. It would
be a great setup for a change of pace, but I think if I were looking at a
couple years of working in that environment, I'd start seeing some health
problems. I guess if you're 22, you can handle anything for a while, but
ergonomic mistakes accumulate over the years and can really start to cause a
lot of pain. I think I'd love it at first, but after a few months, I'd long
for an Aeron chair in a cube again.

Does anyone work in one of these type of offices and can you speak to the
short-term and long-term comfort?

------
keepkalm
"Smart Work" will be predicated by "Smart Managers."

Between the time and expense of commuting and the amount of time wasted at the
office and in meetings it makes sense to monitor productivity and not
attendance.

------
mindbat
Not sure how commuting to a "smart office" is any better than commuting to a
regular office. Wouldn't the truly smart thing be to work from home?

------
Executor
I wish more companies like Cisco and Google would do this...

------
contingencies
Right side - notice hard furniture, glare, total colour-insensitivity.
Designers: no. Hackers: no. Business people talking loudly: yes. Lame!

